

24 popular startup advice that misleads entrepreneurs - kjbinu
http://whittleidea.com/blog/

======
pbreit
The correct link: [http://whittleidea.com/blog/24-popular-startup-advice-
that-m...](http://whittleidea.com/blog/24-popular-startup-advice-that-
misleads-entrepreneurs)

